
Patrick Leigh Fermor: A Life in Letters - Thevet
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/review/patrick-leigh-fermor-life-letters
======
will_brown
I have previously posted this on HN to good response, my Father (83) has been
transcribing publishing his letters written over a 10 year period (1956-1966)
traveling the world while in the navy, a diplomatic courier, and the consulate
in Saigon leading up to the War.

[https://www.amazon.com/Dear-Mom-Odyssey-World-Travel-
ebook/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Dear-Mom-Odyssey-World-Travel-
ebook/dp/B01MR2ZQ5W)

~~~
blub
Ah, I was actually wondering what became of that project :)

I first saw it when you posted a couple of letters to gauge interest. Looking
forward to read it.

------
893helios
Fermor is part of a whole cast of adventurers, like Richard Halliburton who
lived life to the hilt. They lived in a certain time in place, where
technology, access, risk, and the unknown nature of the world made classical
adventure possible. Really good stuff.

------
gadders
More details on the kidnapping of General Kreipe:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnap_of_Heinrich_Kreipe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnap_of_Heinrich_Kreipe)

~~~
gadders
And if you want some ideas on how they managed, it fitness-wise:
[http://www.chrismcdougall.com/buy-natural-born-heroes-
from-t...](http://www.chrismcdougall.com/buy-natural-born-heroes-from-these-
sellers/)

(Written by the author of Born to Run).

~~~
cpr
The amazing thing is that Paddy himself (the leader of this daring raid) was
just a normal English schoolboy, until he set off on his walk across Europe at
age 16 or so...

